# SBB for TBH's?



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

should I make some SBB for my TBH's? If so, it will reduce the volume and I will have to redo the ends so i can slide it out to check for mite drop. If I do not, then I guess I will not be able monitor for mite drop? I was going to powder sugar them when I get the packages. 2 weeks to delivery...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can buy a sticky board from one of the beekeeping suppliers. You will be able to pull a few bars out and slide it under the brood nest and then reverse to check it later.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

You should take a look for some photos in
back isssues of American Bee Journal, looking for articles by Wyatt Mangum or send him an e-mail([email protected]) about this.

He has hundreds of TBHs, and I know that
at least all the hives he is using in
his ongoing work on varroa are equipped
with screens and mite-drop traps.


----------

